# 2011 life like



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

just updated on walthers site classic 57 chevy nomad set and new twin pack mustang and camaro stock cars all of the hendrick cars:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Lifelike*

Do you have a link?
gary


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I just checked, looks the same to me. No 57 chevy.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

No pics, so we'll have to wait to see if the wings have gone and spoilers are back 

Shame it's just the Hendrick cars, just a couple of years ago the COTs launched with three Toyotas, two Dodges, two Fords and the Hendrick Chevys.

Maybe more to come in 2012?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe they will show up at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

There are two links


http://www.walthers.com/exec/newproducts/ni/201107/Roadracing
http://www.walthers.com/exec/newproducts/ni/201106/Roadracing

Enjoy


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh boy!!!! Don't tell me I can get another #5, #24, #48 and #88. I understand they must have a license agreement with Hendriks, but come on! I cannot believe they do not do something different. How often can they keep going back to the same well before it runs dry? Even some generic paint schemes would be interesting.

I'm still collecting Lifelike, but they are making it real hard to get interested in buying the same cars year after year.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

The fact people collect cars has to be a major reason they keep doing the same ones.

The GoDaddy car is not one they have done many times before, and the AARP one not at all as far as I am aware, so I think you are being a bit harsh.

That is not to say some better handling bods and different schemes would not be welcome over here.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

not many new tampo NASCAR BODIES around...wish more availible...don't care much for generic schemes...guess just strip/paint duplicates until better selection...also wish life like had more track selections since that's what I've already got and very little $$ for whole new track...just wishing


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still no pics? This is worse than a real nascar race.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

They probably dont know what they will look like yet.They are scheduled for release at the end of Jun.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Pics of the box art is up at Walthers, Camaros, Nomads, and the spliters and rear wings are gone on the Nascar cars. No pics of the cars as of yet just the sets.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9452
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9616
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9618
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9680


----------

